# Finger Tabs - Black Widow & Bateman



## itbeso

Bullseye Joe said:


> I've been shooting recurve (barebow, 3 fingers under) for about six months now and recently bought a E.W. Bateman and Black Widow (both size medium) tab to try. I really like the Black Widow tab which fit my hand perfectly. The Bateman tab seems to be a nice tab but the fit is not good and seems to be a bit too wide and the face too short (see pictures below). Has anybody else experienced the same issues with the Bateman tabs? A larger size tab would probably fix the face length issue but would most probably result in a wider tab, which is already too wide.
> 
> View attachment 1535678
> View attachment 1535679


Joe, I've had nothing but good luck with the bateman tabs. I disagree with your assessment of that tab being too wide but the way you are showing it in the post, It does seem short.


----------



## Bullseye Joe

I shot both tabs for an hour or so this afternoon. First I cut the 'anchor tab' off the Black Widow which does not fit my shooting style. Apparently you can buy the tab without the anchor tab. The Black Widow fitted like a glove but I found the leather face a bit stiff. A bit of softening up sorted that out quickly. The thickness of the tab took a bit of getting used to compared to my previous tab which was much thinner and softer. The Bateman tab provided a smooth release thanks to the cordovan face. As expected the Bateman tab face is a bit too short and the string hits my middle finger on the release. The tab is also too wide, at least for my fingers, and I had to move my pinky under the tab before the draw, which was a bit annoying. It however provided a very smooth release. I also prefer the velcro finger strap of the Black Widow above the thinner elastic strap of the Bateman, which feels a bit better on the finger. Both tabs are well made but I would definately be shooting the Black Widow tab. If the Bateman tab fitted my hand a bit better it might have been a different story.


----------



## Matt_Potter

You can get different sizes of the Bateman tab. If you like the feel order the next size up and do some trimming. 

Matt


----------



## mitchell

I also came over from trad several years ago. I draw three under and drop the ring finger. I shoot a two layer tab but i cut the back layer off under the index finger. I trim all the excess material i can off of my tabs. It works well for me. 

I think you just have to try several things till you find wha lt you like. Some guys love the tabs with the metal back on them. They did not work for me. Mine is relatively small and bare min for protection but makes for a good hunting rig.


----------



## big cypress

i prefer the neet tabs with felt spacer and shoot split with two under . tried a bateman and the little hard block spacer kept pinching the side of my finger ........edit: by the way i need a new tab and wondered about your thoughts on hair versus leather face . always used hairy tabs . .. . my apologies to O.P.


----------



## mitchell

I used the hair tabs long ago. They were really slick, but wore out rather quickly. At one time you could get a Seal Skin (the animal) tab that was about as slick as anything I have touched. I eventually went to the cordovan leather surface because it is slick, and lasts forever. From that I recall about the hair tabs there was no break in required though.


----------



## eric schmaus

big cypress said:


> i prefer the neet tabs with felt spacer and shoot split with two under . tried a bateman and the little hard block spacer kept pinching the side of my finger ........edit: by the way i need a new tab and wondered about your thoughts on hair versus leather face . always used hairy tabs . .. . my apologies to O.P.


I also prefer the NEET tabs over all others Ive tried, and Ive tried them all over the years. I like to sew in my felt spacer with needle and thread though if not mine seem to disappear. They must be glued in and work loose eventually and get lost.


----------



## fingershooter1

I use the three finger under tab from EW Bateman my self i usually end up trimming it a little to get to fit me...i have been shooting these for quite awhile.


----------

